# In your opinion, what is the best site for Canadian commercial real estate?



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

In terms of ease of use, most useful information, most listings, etc.

The MLS-equivalent (http://www.icx.ca/) doesn't seem to provide a lot of information about its listings. My biggest pet peeve is the lack of ability to refine your settings while searching. 

Are there any alternative sites that you would recommend, or is ICX as good as it gets?


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Taraz said:


> In terms of ease of use, most useful information, most listings, etc.
> 
> The MLS-equivalent (http://www.icx.ca/) doesn't seem to provide a lot of information about its listings. My biggest pet peeve is the lack of ability to refine your settings while searching.
> 
> Are there any alternative sites that you would recommend, or is ICX as good as it gets?


It's the commercial version of MLS. So is MLS as good as it gets to give most listings? You know the answer.


----------

